# Build under $700



## matty6538 (Sep 5, 2009)

I would like to build a computer under $700 I would like it for gaming/whatever. Was wondering if you could build it for me...Open to any suggestions.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

we both had sam quetion unless u copied me?:4-thatsba:4-thatsba


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

:grin:no biggie


----------



## matty6538 (Sep 5, 2009)

haha no i just saw yours when i posted it...i promise im not copying you. wierd


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

lol great minds think alike:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

For a second I thought someone had double posted. :grin:

Here's a build that should work for both of you:


Case:
Antec 300 mid tower ATX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042
$54.95

Motherboard:
Asus P5Q Turbo 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131375
$114.99

CPU:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
$167.99

RAM:
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800 CL5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184
$64.99

Graphics Card:
BFG Tech GeForce GTX260 896MB GDDR3 590MHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143140
$164.99

Power supply:
Corsair TX750W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
$109.99

Hard Drive:
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073
$56.99

Optical Drive:
Lite-on 22X DVD burner 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106328
$30.99

Operating System:
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 x64 w/ 7 upgrade
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116677
$109.99

Total:
$707.88

This is actually what I'd consider a "high-end" gaming system. Not into the "ultra-high-end" or "excessively-high-end" range yet, but still able to play most any game you throw at it at the highest settings on a 1440x900 resolution or higher.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

A very good selection of components there.


----------



## matty6538 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you very much that looks great to me!


----------



## matty6538 (Sep 5, 2009)

Any other possible builds?? Not that im saying that that one is not good....just curious as to what my options are.:grin:


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

That build Phædrus2401 posted is as good as it gets :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You could trim the CPU to a Pentium DC E6300 and use a smaller graphics cards.
Performance would suffer some for gaming.


----------



## rewrite (Aug 26, 2009)

no heatsink for this built? or using the heatsink that comes with the cpu?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Using the stock heatsink, the ones that come with Intel CPUs are quite capable.


----------



## rewrite (Aug 26, 2009)

Would there be a big difference if instead of using "BFG Tech GeForce GTX260 896MB GDDR3 590MHz" videocard I used the "Powercolor Radeon HD PCs 4850 625MHZ 512MB GDDR3 PCI-E VGA DVI-I HDMI Video Card"?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It would be a little slower in games, but it's better bang for the buck too. It would still manage most games on their highest settings at 1440x900.


----------



## rewrite (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the feedback was planning on doing an upgrade for my friend that only plays Heroes of Newerth, Dota (Warcraft III) I'm sure the Powercooler videocard will do plenty.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool. Make sure you have a decent power supply, 600W+ from Corsair, SeaSonic, PC Power and Cooling, or another of our recommended brands.


----------



## Mako238 (Jan 7, 2009)

Am I missing something? if my math is correct the cost of that system is $876.00 not $707.00 I was interested in doing something similar & I didn't think it could be done for that little. Not throwing stones, just want clarity.
Mako238


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're absolutely correct.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That was a gaffe on my part; while tallying up the totals I somehow skipped the price of the CPU. It's too late to change it now.



My recommended changes to that setup:
Change CPU to Pentium Dual Core E6300
Change GPU to PowerColor Radeon HD 4850 512MB

That should put it in the neighborhood of $700.


----------

